# Community > Clubs >  Hampden Pistol Club

## Chupacabra

Hi all,

We shoot 1st and 3rd Sundays, 13:30ish
Any size hand cannons welcome, so feel free to bring your Desert Eagles and S&W 629s etc.
Yearly club fees fairly minimal
Not overly into hardcore competitions
Club is most of the way through being renovated

for more info visit
Hampden Pistol Club

----------


## P38

Thanks for the invite Chupacabra

If I lived closer I'd be there.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

Where is Hampden, do you have a big lock in the middle of town? Is it that one?

----------


## Chupacabra

Down by Moeraki Boulders. You might be thinking of the one below Dunedin Maca.

----------

